# 2017 vs 18 Specialized levo FRS.



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm considering purchasing the base model specialized levo frs. I can get a little bit better price on a 2017 vs 2018. I've read the differences between the two my biggest issue/concern is the 2017 is with RockShox Revelation with 32 Stantion vs 2018 at 35....thoughts?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Assuming the larger stantions actually translate into more stiffness, given the weight of eBikes, the new fork might be better.

If the price difference is only a little, I'd go with the 2018. You never know what else they changed internally in the electronics. Doesn't the 2018 also have handlebar controls for the power? Having to hit the buttons on the side of the battery is a real pain.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

+1 on above. I rode a 2017 and didn't bother to change the setting. For me the forks were stiff enough.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

The 2018 has more torque and a throttle.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

How much is a "better price"? For 20% I would choose the 2017, for 10% no.



Harryman said:


> ... and a throttle.


You know it's not a "throttle". It's a walk assist button.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

For the 2017 model looks like you can get a handlebar power mode adapter. has anybody used one, is it worth it?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

eFat said:


> You know it's not a "throttle". It's a walk assist button.


please do explain that.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Walk assist usually refers to a system that provides a max speed of 4-6 mph in case one needs to take their bike upstairs or something extremely steep, they can walk it.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Walk assist usually refers to a system that provides a max speed of 4-6 mph in case one needs to take their bike upstairs or something extremely steep, they can walk it.


so on the 2018 Levo there is a walk-assist button/throttle that is limited to 4-6mph?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

KJ, if it's called a walk assist since that's what other walk assists have been AFAIK. If its a 20 mph throttle, then it's Class 2; not positive since I've never owned one, but had to tote e-bikes up a flight of stairs lots of times and would have appreciated one.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Klurejr said:


> so on the 2018 Levo there is a walk-assist button/throttle that is limited to 4-6mph?


Yes, and walk assist is now common on many e-MTBs.

"Other updates include a new walk-assist mode, handy when it gets too steep to pedal (it's still a bike after all)..."

https://www.bicycling.com/beginners...018-specialized-turbo-levo-fsr-carbon-6fattie

I don't know this, but it would be cool if walk mode can still help when the battery gets into the red zone. Battery almost dead? At least you could get an assist as you push uphill instead of having to ride/push a 50lb bike.


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

MTB9488 said:


> For the 2017 model looks like you can get a handlebar power mode adapter. has anybody used one, is it worth it?


Yes, I have one on my 2017. Well worth the investment. Lets you use the bike to its potential. I find I spend more time in the lower settings now having the bar mount switch, because I know that when I come to a steep bit where I need a little more power I don't have to try and find the power button on the side of the bike, which can be awkward while peddling. A definite must in my books


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Klurejr said:


> so on the 2018 Levo there is a walk-assist button/throttle that is limited to 4-6mph?


For now. Apparently there's some dongle or flash that will remove the speed limit and also deactivate the pedal input sensor. So throttle controlled e-bike here we come. Can brap all day brah. And this is coming from idiot LBS employees trying to push e-bikes. Not a surprise though since the same store will ask if customers want to remove or raise the speed limit/cut off.


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

ghoti said:


> For now. Apparently there's some dongle or flash that will remove the speed limit and also deactivate the pedal input sensor. So throttle controlled e-bike here we come. Can brap all day brah. And this is coming from idiot LBS employees trying to push e-bikes. Not a surprise though since the same store will ask if customers want to remove or raise the speed limit/cut off.


Are the LBS's informing their customers that it may void their warranty???


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Klurejr said:


> please do explain that.


Press a button and the bikes move on their own. Which, since class 1 bikes are specifically classified as the motor provides assist ONLY when pedaling, means they are now class 2. Throttles are not defined by how fast they allow the vehicle can move. Activate a throttle, and the motor turns on, that's it. The CA laws allow a small motor to not be a motor, they say nothing about a small throttle not being a throttle.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I love these "throttle is the devil" innuendo posts. Do you really think that a throttle can make a 750w (sic) bike go faster than a PAS system set at max assist? That it is only going to make the bike go full blast all the time? Does it work that way in your car? Does it only mean that a bike with a throttle will not be pedaled? 

Although I personally am not a big fan of the eMtb revolution that is underway I am a fan of eBikes and particularly ones that only have a throttle. I find that PAS numbs the pedaling experience and with a throttle I can use my standard cadence and amount of input that I would normally and use the motor as an assist similar to what one would experience riding a tandem with a really fit and super light stoker. I get just as good of wh/mi figures as PAS bikes because I pedal all the time in appropriate gear ratios for the terrain and the speed I want to travel. 

Although my bike is what is known as a "Gravel Bike" these days it does handle light trail duty if I am in the right place and pedaling along and blipping the throttle once in awhile helps to maintain my momentum but doesn't mean that I can go crazy fast, or actually any faster than the bike can handle on the terrain it is riding. Climbing power of course due to the assist is enhanced but pedaling in the right gear ratio is what really makes it work and to keep wh consumption down assist is used sparingly. 

In closing if someone just gets a bike to ride around with the throttle only and no pedaling input on a Class 2 legal bike they are not going to have the ability to go any faster than someone on a Class 1 bike is capable of. But they will be going a whole lot less far even if they just putt along.


----------

